# Trying out Mint 18



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2016)

On my Linux machine, Cinnamon version.  Very impressed, easy to install, not too slow on an older (not old) machine and very easy to use (slight learning curve for those unfamiliar with Linux operating systems).


I've also noticed that both free and paid games written for Linux have virtually exploded (mostly thanks to Steam). 

Linux Gaming Is Exploding on Steam | Linux Journal

35 great PC games for Linux and Steam Machines

Even DICE is looking to enter the Linux market now.  

For you non gamers, casual users this could be a valid possibility Windows replacement for those not interested in moving to Windows 10.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 4, 2016)

I have it on a partition with Cinnamon as well but on this drive (ssd) I am on Kubuntu. Mint is very advanced and runs solid as a rock. I might go back to it for main use, I'm waiting to see which one has full support for a Huion tablet though.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 4, 2016)

I downloaded Mint 18 and put it on a usb drive, but that's because I was having problems with 17.3.  Now that my problems seem to be resolved, I'll probably just stick with my current version for now.

There are some games ported to Linux, but the majority still are not.  For most gamers I think Windows is still the only option.  I'm not sure how well the casual PC user would do running a Linux distro, either.  I suppose it depends on what they do with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I downloaded Mint 18 and put it on a usb drive, but that's because I was having problems with 17.3.  Now that my problems seem to be resolved, I'll probably just stick with my current version for now.
> 
> There are some games ported to Linux, but the majority still are not.  For most gamers I think Windows is still the only option.  I'm not sure how well the casual PC user would do running a Linux distro, either.  I suppose it depends on what they do with it.


Windows is still the primary gaming platform but that is changing more rapidly than I thought it would.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 4, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded Mint 18 and put it on a usb drive, but that's because I was having problems with 17.3.  Now that my problems seem to be resolved, I'll probably just stick with my current version for now.
> ...



One of the problems I've found is the haphazard nature of which games get Linux builds.  Yeah, I can play Borderlands 2, but not Borderlands 1.  I played Dead Island on Linux, but the sequel isn't available.  I have Left 4 Dead 2, but Left 4 Dead isn't on Linux.  Payday 2 is on Linux, but not the original Payday.  Those are just the games I own and currently have a version loaded on my Linux boot.  It's annoying to have to switch OS's to play sequels to the same game.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yeah, I've noticed that, there's a couple I have where i can play the sequel but not the original.  Initially they're going to release what they're working on at the time (for Linux) as it costs money to go back and rewrite the originals, that might come later down the road.  
Part of what's still holding Linux back are the purists who some claim make up the largest bloc of Linux users, they're the no proprietary anything crowd, they believe everything about Linux should be open source.  Well in my mind they have their distros and we have ours.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2016)

Some of the Desklets and Applets are buggy but that's to be expected as they're eventually modified to work with the newest release.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Nov 6, 2016)

I have an older version of Ubuntu on my current machine. Even though it's still working well for me, I have looked at going to Mint on my next laptop.

Sell me on it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2016)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> I have an older version of Ubuntu on my current machine. Even though it's still working well for me, I have looked at going to Mint on my next laptop.
> 
> Sell me on it.


I sell no one on anything, you try it and like it, great, you try it and don't like it, great.  I've used Ubuntu Unity recently, I like it but it did have some problems I don't have with Mint 18.  With Ubuntu I would have to reboot every time my laptop went into sleep mode and I had to install additional code via Terminal to get Steam to work, neither issue with Mint 18, not saying that would happen with everone.   Mint is built off of Ubuntu and like any OS preference it's a personal choice.


If you like the old (pre-Unity) Ubuntu you can install Ubuntu MATE instead of Unity.


Like I said, pick the one you like and run with it.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 6, 2016)

Here's a recurring problem I have with Mint : connecting to my Windows PC.  I will go long stretches where everything works fine; I can connect to the Windows PC through Mint and transfer files as I wish.  Then something changes and suddenly, I can't connect anymore.  It starts asking for a password to connect to the Windows PC despite that PC not having any password that I'm aware of.  I can still access the Mint PC from Windows, so I can transfer things that way, but it's very annoying, particularly since I don't know what exactly may have changed to cause the issue.  It's happened before and I don't remember if I did something to fix it or if it resolved itself as mysteriously as it started.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Here's a recurring problem I have with Mint : connecting to my Windows PC.  I will go long stretches where everything works fine; I can connect to the Windows PC through Mint and transfer files as I wish.  Then something changes and suddenly, I can't connect anymore.  It starts asking for a password to connect to the Windows PC despite that PC not having any password that I'm aware of.  I can still access the Mint PC from Windows, so I can transfer things that way, but it's very annoying, particularly since I don't know what exactly may have changed to cause the issue.  It's happened before and I don't remember if I did something to fix it or if it resolved itself as mysteriously as it started.


Are you referring to transferring files via your home network?  If so you had to set up a password (security key) or one was automatically generated for you when the home network was first configured, you can find it in Home Networking. 
Besides, what anti-virus are you using? Norton, etc have to be authorized to open their firewalls.
Problems with Windows Vista Home Network...Asking for password


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a recurring problem I have with Mint : connecting to my Windows PC.  I will go long stretches where everything works fine; I can connect to the Windows PC through Mint and transfer files as I wish.  Then something changes and suddenly, I can't connect anymore.  It starts asking for a password to connect to the Windows PC despite that PC not having any password that I'm aware of.  I can still access the Mint PC from Windows, so I can transfer things that way, but it's very annoying, particularly since I don't know what exactly may have changed to cause the issue.  It's happened before and I don't remember if I did something to fix it or if it resolved itself as mysteriously as it started.
> ...



I use AVG.  

Like I said, I've had Mint connect to my Vista PC for long stretches with no trouble, but once in a while, it changes on me.  For a long time I had connected with no issues, then it started asking for my Mint password every time I connect because the key ring (whatever the hell that is) needed it.  Now, it won't connect and wants a Vista password.  I turned off password sharing in Vista and that didn't help.....but I didn't restart the Vista PC, so maybe that's what I need to do.  I'll try that later, I'm on my Win7 boot right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Open Applications --> Accessories -->Password and Encryption Keys
Right-click on the "login" keyring
Select "Change Password"
Enter your old password and leave the new password blank
Press ok, read the security warning, think about it and if you still want to get rid of the Unlock Login Keyring dialog, choose "use unsafe storage"


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Okay, since there are "new" releases decided to try Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, surprisingly I prefer the Unity interface.  Okay, it uses more resources so it's slightly slower than Mint 18 but not really by much and took a little longer to install and boot up, again not by much.  Draw backs are mostly limited configurability as compared to other distros and windows control buttons being positioned on the left without the ability (yet) to move them to the right.  Inorder to have the limited configurability is to install Unity Tweak Tool (in the Software Center).  Everything that is default works right out of the box and uninstalling/installing apps is a breeze.  Web suggestions is no longer activated in Dash by default, a major plus but the Software Center is still a little laggy, thankfully App Grid is a fast and stable replacement. 
Why do I prefer Ubuntu Unity over the others?  Frankly it's the Launcher, I like the convenience of it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

I heard the regime finally allowed to relocate the unity bar


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I heard the regime finally allowed to relocate the unity bar


I heard the Putin regime finally decided to put a Mcdonalds in your office.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the regime finally allowed to relocate the unity bar
> ...


According to Shuttleworth, Ubuntu is not democracy...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


And.......?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

And now the regime backed down and allowed to relocate the Unity bar


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Muahaha, Ubuntu seems to be big bad spyware:


"For the following reasons don't install or recommend Ubuntu.

1. Development of Ubuntu is led by Canonical, Ltd. a UK-based "trading" company which generates revenue through the sale of "technical support" and "services."

2. By installing users agree to allow Ubuntu's parent company Canonical to collect user search data and IP addresses and to disclose this information to third parties including Facebook, Twitter, BBC and Amazon.

3. The adwares and spywares introduced in Ubuntu violates user's privacy and is one of the rare occasions in which a free software developer persists in keeping a malicious feature in its version of a program.

4. Whenever user searches the local files for a string using Ubuntu desktop, Ubuntu sends that string to one of Canonical's servers.

5. Ubuntu has received widespread objection from the open source community for violating free system distribution guidelines.

6. Canonical disgruntled upstream open source developers by introducing Mir, their own display server not derived from X11 or Wayland.

7. Ubuntu's policy prohibits commercial redistribution of exact copies of Ubuntu, denying the baseline freedom.

8. Ubuntu is basically Debian with extra "cool" look and is not binary compatible with Red Hat Enterprise Linux and CentOS which are used for most scientific development."

Do not use Ubuntu !!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Muahaha, Ubuntu seems to be big bad spyware:
> 
> 
> "For the following reasons don't install or recommend Ubuntu.
> ...


Any excuse to bash Linux eh?  Figures......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Muahaha, Ubuntu seems to be big bad spyware:
> 
> 
> "For the following reasons don't install or recommend Ubuntu.
> ...


Oh and unlike Microsoft Canonical listened to it's users........ 

Ubuntu 'Spyware' Will Be Disabled In Ubuntu 16.04 LTS


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

As for this intentional smoke and mirrors generalization;

7. Ubuntu's policy prohibits commercial redistribution of exact copies of Ubuntu, denying the baseline freedom.

It's related to the proprietary software available via Ubuntu.  Nice negative propaganda attempt though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Red Hat enterprise is part of the F.O.S.S purist movement and typically has nothing nice to say about Ubuntu or Mint.  Such is life.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> 8. Ubuntu is basically Debian with extra "cool" look and is not binary compatible with Red Hat Enterprise Linux and CentOS which are used for most scientific development."


So?

Ubuntu is based on Debian, which I used for a year or so (hint hint "Iceweasel", Debian's rebrand of Firefox) and Mint is based on Ubuntu. The main difference for me is that Debian being very stable and making that their main focus is very slow to incorporate updated programs. You are almost always using a program a generation ago. 

I'm on Kubuntu at the moment, it is Ubuntu but running KDE with the Plasma desktop. It's very configurable, maybe too much so but none of that depends on Redhat compatibility, which is commercial. If that's what you want for free you can run Fedora.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > 8. Ubuntu is basically Debian with extra "cool" look and is not binary compatible with Red Hat Enterprise Linux and CentOS which are used for most scientific development."
> ...


Just because he works for Russia's disinformation/propaganda agency he thinks he's actually good at it and can apply it everywhere........


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > 8. Ubuntu is basically Debian with extra "cool" look and is not binary compatible with Red Hat Enterprise Linux and CentOS which are used for most scientific development."
> ...


I don´t made up these points and if Ringel wants to blame them, he can go to the Linux forum and talk to the respective poster. But I think it should be mentioned that Ubuntu has several disadvantages and seemingly was the templet for Windows 10. I mean, Ubuntu is even worse.
Thanks for the advice though but when I install Linux it will be Korora. You might take a look at their website and find out you are not bound to one of the desktops.

Korora Project


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Oh wow!  You found a Linux OS you like.  Now you can go play with Linus Torvalds and bemoan the user friendly distros (with proprietary software) that don't fit your ideal......  

And who am I blaming?


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Not interested in Korona and have switched enough desktops to know the possibility actually exists. I have no idea what you think you are accomplishing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I know what he's trying, unsuccessfully to accomplish.  It's rather sad but to each their own.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Accomplishing?

"Korora sets the default applications to those that we believe end users typically want. For example, Firefox is the default web browser (instead of Epiphany in GNOME, for example) and VLC is the default media player (instead of Totem in GNOME, for example). *There is generally one popular program installed for each task*, although alternatives (such as the Google Chrome web browser) are available via the package manager for a quick install."

This is what I want and I get it here instead of spyware.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You really start to unnerve. Did you see others acting like you when there is criticism towards their favorite OS?


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


WTF? What distro DOESN'T do that?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


That deflection doesn't even fly.  How about countering uninformed bull shit from you......?  That would be closer to the truth.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


The only one comparable to Korora is Ubuntu Ultimate. See how large the Korora images are?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Epiphany.......??  You're kidding, right?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I doesn´t need to fly. It just needs to be true. And your continued howling serves just my point...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


As long as you keep trying to spin it that way.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 12, 2016)

"He dislikes Ubuntu. So now he´ll walk the plank!"


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> "He dislikes Ubuntu. So now he´ll walk the plank!"


Apparently you're so accustomed to spinning you no longer get dizzy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> "He dislikes Ubuntu. So now he´ll walk the plank!"


Let's put it in perspective.......
I could care less what you think of Ubuntu, Mint, Windows, OS X, et al, you posted a bunch of negative concerning Ubuntu which I countered with fact, you had no more negative you could spin without it being countered so what's your next move?  Claim the messenger is biased to deflect readers from your own bias........  I know how this works, it's the norm on this board.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2016)

I just discovered something cool!!  I had Steam open on my Windows gaming computer but was across the room installing Steam on my Ubuntu machine.  When Steam loaded it showed all my games highlighted and the Windows only games had 'Stream' in the place where 'Install' normally is.  Clicked on stream and the game loaded and played on Ubuntu........  
Pretty sure I have to have Steam open on the Windows computer to make this work.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "He dislikes Ubuntu. So now he´ll walk the plank!"
> ...


I just found it when I actually searched for something else and I just warned the people. Just like I did with Windows 10.
Privacy: Stay away from Windows 10

But you are freaking out like an fanatic Ubuntu disciple who dropped his privacy concerns in favor of this spyware.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Typical hack.....  I've waned people multiple times about Microsoft's continued and EXPANDING spying and how to block it.  Not even a good deflection on your part, but you'll keep trying.  Gotta practice for your day job.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 13, 2016)

No idea what you are talking about...


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> I just discovered something cool!!  I had Steam open on my Windows gaming computer but was across the room installing Steam on my Ubuntu machine.  When Steam loaded it showed all my games highlighted and the Windows only games had 'Stream' in the place where 'Install' normally is.  Clicked on stream and the game loaded and played on Ubuntu........
> Pretty sure I have to have Steam open on the Windows computer to make this work.



How does that work?  The Windows machine runs the game and you get it streamed onto the Linux machine?  That seems.....pointless.  Why not just play on Windows?

Well, unless you have a better monitor for your Linux PC, then I can see why you'd want to do it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I just discovered something cool!!  I had Steam open on my Windows gaming computer but was across the room installing Steam on my Ubuntu machine.  When Steam loaded it showed all my games highlighted and the Windows only games had 'Stream' in the place where 'Install' normally is.  Clicked on stream and the game loaded and played on Ubuntu........
> ...


It gives me an idea, Windows Home Server.  That way I can run Steam on the server and do away with Windows on my PCs.  It's just a thought but I had no idea it could be done.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> No idea what you are talking about...


Now you're moving from laughable to dull.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 17, 2016)

Hate to break into the love fest but just a report here. I installed Mint 18 over W7 on an old laptop I just got. Happy to report so far all is well. Something was effing up a dual boot so I suspect it was something in the boot table by Windows.


----------

